# USA vs. Russia



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Now on ESPN


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tied at 25 after the first quarter

The Russians are taking advantage of the absence of shotblockers


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Lots of quick whistles and everything is dropping for Russia right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Except for two or three possessions, there is no ball movement on offense, everything is one on one and the Russians are prepared for that. And some guys are already forcing the action, Coach K has gotta calm them down at the half and make them realize that they will have to grind it out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Durant isn't playing great actually, but he is head and shoulders above everyone else.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Westbrook put this game out of reach. 

Billups is taking a ton of bad shots.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This team just isn't all that good...Fortunately noone else is either really.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Depth started to pay off in the third quarter


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good win.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

David Blatt can now shut the **** up.


----------

